# I Am Available To Sub



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

I DO MY OWN STUFF IN NORTHERN NJ.(BERGEN COUNTY) but if anyone needs a sub in north jery let me know...


----------



## aees115 (Nov 25, 2004)

f350dieselemt said:


> I DO MY OWN STUFF IN NORTHERN NJ.(BERGEN COUNTY) but if anyone needs a sub in north jery let me know...


im not looking for a sub but if you want to sub i can point you in the right direction


----------

